# Capstar?



## Windy (Nov 21, 2014)

Has anyone used Capstar flea control on their bunny? Yes, I know the product is only suppose to be used on dogs and cats, but I've used it on my ferret with tremendous success. Advantage II failed me last summer, and I had a time of it with fleas inside. I don't spray or use any chemicals, other than Advantage II and Capstar. Well, now only Capstar, because that works with the cats and ferret. I've used Advantage II with my bunny, Lilly, but, as I said, it did not do a good job over the summer; and it leaves a small bald area where I apply it on her. Cat and ferret products are usually safe on rabbits, too, but not always since Frontline kills rabbits.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe it can be used with success. However it is not preventive care. By the time you need to use capstar theres all ready a problem.
My preference is for Revolution(selemectin) 18mg/kg. 
Rabbits need to be dosed differently then other animals due to their metabolism. You cant rely on dog cat or ferret doses to be the same. Sorry i dont know the dosage for capstar but it should be used initially if there are fleas then followed up with advantage or revolution for routine preventive measures. 
You also need to treat the enviroment. Cleaning.vacuuming regularly. Washing anything you can. Freeze the stuff you cant wash. For all animals and all areas of the house. Fleas can move and travel and love to hitch hike!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 22, 2014)

I have never heard of capstar being used for rabbits. Advantage and revolution are the only things I know of for fleas. Agree with the above that it is not a long term solution. It's effects only last 24hours


----------



## Windy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, but I'm not looking for a long term product. Long term products seem to be failing, when they use to be successful. With Capstar, all the fleas on the pets are killed. I continuously wash and vacuum during flea season, too. Capstar is safe enough to use every day on cats, and I've used it on my ferret every three or four days until she no longer has fleas. With her, I crush a Capstar pill, and just sprinkle a few tiny powdered pieces into a dab of Nutrical, and she eats it up. It works every time, with no ill effects. I'd love to use it on my rabbit, but I'm still not sure it's safe, and I have no intention of accidentally killing her with a flea product.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 24, 2014)

It sounds like you have a bad infestation when monthly products are too overwhelmed and do not perform how they should. An exterminator could be something to look into. 

If you would really like to find out id suggest calling an experienced rabbit vet and asking the tech to ask the doctor.


----------



## Windy (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if it was strictly a bad infestation or also a resistance to the chemicals, which apparently can happen with fleas. The Capstar got the problem under control. Exterminators use chemicals I will not use.


----------

